# How much should he eat?



## N2Mischief

I am assuming he is a mini poodle. 2 cups a day sound like an awful lot to me. I could be wrong, I am used to a toy poodle.


----------



## CharliePoo

Im sorry. Yes, he is a mini poodle.


----------



## CharliePoo

Can anyone with a mini poodle share how much they feed them. ..thanks


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh my! 2 cups is a lot! I have a mini and she is fed only 1/4 cup in the morning of wet/raw plus 1/3 cup of kibble, and a few treats( for training) per day. Molly is 2 years old and is not a 'high' energy dog so if your dog is really active I'd probably feed him a little more......what kind of food are you feeding? Usually the higher quality foods are denser and fill your dog on less.


----------



## Newmum

Ember is a mini and 7 months, she was on 120g a day (around 1 cup) but she was far too skinny and has been on 150g (around 1+1/4 cups, minus some for treats) and is still a little skinny but putting on weight well now. It will depend on the quality of your food though. I get a high quality grain free food and Ember is an oversized mini height wise and very active on her 2 walks a day but pretty relaxed indoors. I think to maintain she will be around 130-140grams so probably a cup a day plus her daily treats. However if you are feeding a low quality food it will require a lot more of it to get the calories needed


----------



## justaddsarah

I found this website extremely helpful. I have a spoo puppy and he never seems to get full despite good food + treats-- although the vet says he's perfectly healthy. 

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

If you look on the left side bar there is a link for a dog food calculator.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

My son's dog that weighs 60 lbs eats 3/4-1 cup twice a day. She's a Pit Bull/GSD/Lab??? mix. Has always been very active...slowing down now as she's 13. Of course, puppies eat more for their size than adults.

Your 9 lb dog puppy probably needs about 1/4-1/2 cup twice a day give or take. Just watch the weight and see if he seems terribly hungry still after eating. Most Poodles (not all) tend not to over do it. Check with your vet too...see what he says.


----------



## Sburgos

I have a 6 month old toy. She eats near 1/2cup divided in 3 meals. She won't eat more than that. Is that enough?


----------



## Dechi

Sburgos said:


> I have a 6 month old toy. She eats near 1/2cup divided in 3 meals. She won't eat more than that. Is that enough?


This is an old thread but how much does your toy weigh and how much does the bag say to feed ? Do you feel her ribs a lot, do you feel her spine ? Is this puppy food or all life stages ? Does her vet think she has a good weight on her ? It really depends.

Overall I would say my two adult poodles, 6 pounds and 7 pounds eat between 1/4 and 1/2 cup, along with about 1 big tablespoon of canned food. Toys don’t eat a lot, but puppies should eat more than adults.


----------



## Sburgos

Thanks for replying. I went from having an Akita to this baby. Its not easy for me.She is 4.5 pounds. The food bag says 3/4 cups. We already figure out it has to be between 3 to 4 feedings after an overnight stay at the hospital with indigestion but not sure about the amount . We are trying royal canine puppy dry food. I can feel her spine, her ribs not so much.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Half a cup of one type of food is not necessarily equivalent to half a cup of another type of food. So you definitely don't want to generalize between brands (or even between different formulas made by the same brand).

I've found that higher quality kibbles are more nutrient dense and require smaller servings.

I've also found that my poodle eats less than the serving size on the bag. But I'm not concerned because she's a good weight for her height and frame.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

P.S. Welcome to Poodle Forum, Spurgos! If you have some time, head over here to introduce yourself and tell us a little about your poodle. You've made quite the jump from an Akita!


----------



## Sburgos

Hi, my name is Sonia. I have a 6 month old , 4.5 pounds toy named Coco. I raised an Akita, and a lab from 2001 to 2016 when both of them passed of old age. I have not have a puppy in the house for18 years!!! Coco is sweet and calm. She is inside the house at all times but has plenty of space to play. I take her for a 30 minutes walk every day. My only issues with are the the food and motion sickness. I am not sure she eats enough. She seems to have a very sensitive stomach. Already had a hospital stay for indigestion. Rarely eats1/ 2 a cup a day. Its usually less. Car rides make her sick. I am happy I found this place. I feel helpless!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Welcome, Sonia and Coco.  I recommend starting a new discussion in the poodle health forum. You can find that here:









Poodle Health


Discuss Poodle health and important health testing for common poodle diseases.




www.poodleforum.com





Then click "Start Discussion."

Describe your challenges with Coco and you're sure to get some advice from fellow toy owners, especially if you use a clear title like "Toy Poodle Tummy Woes."

There are lots of experienced toy poodle owners here, always willing to share their wisdom. And regardless of the breed or size, the puppy days (years!) sure can be challenging. We can all relate.


----------



## Dechi

Sburgos said:


> Hi, my name is Sonia. I have a 6 month old , 4.5 pounds toy named Coco. I raised an Akita, and a lab from 2001 to 2016 when both of them passed of old age. I have not have a puppy in the house for18 years!!! Coco is sweet and calm. She is inside the house at all times but has plenty of space to play. I take her for a 30 minutes walk every day. My only issues with are the the food and motion sickness. I am not sure she eats enough. She seems to have a very sensitive stomach. Already had a hospital stay for indigestion. Rarely eats1/ 2 a cup a day. Its usually less. Car rides make her sick. I am happy I found this place. I feel helpless!!


Beckie my female toy also had a very sensitive stomach as a puppy. She just had a diagnosis of chronic pancreatitis, so will be on low fat food for the rest of her life. If your dog is not eating enough, you might want to add canned food to her diet. I like when my puppies eat well during the growing stages. Royal Canin has a low fat canned food (Beckie doesn’t like it) and Hill also has i/d low fat. I would definitely incorporate some canned food with her kibbles. Especially that she’s not a big eater.

Oh, and if you don’t have dog insurance yet, now is time, before she gets a formal diagnosis of anything and that gets considered a pre-condition by insurance. I waited and now that I spent 1500$ in one week, will be getting insurance. But there will be lots of pre-conditions. My bad.


----------



## Kristy

CharliePoo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We got Charlie 2 months ago. He will be 5 months on the 1st and its currently 9 lbs. He is currently teething like crazy and hasn't been wanting to eat dry kibble (I guess it hurts to chew) when I mix it with wet food, he eats it right away. I feed him like at 6:30am before I leave to work, I leave him a little extra for "lunch" and then when I get home (5pm) I feed him again. I want to feed him only twice a day. Is 1 cup at 7am and 1 cup at 7pm ok for his age/weight?


My vet said to feed what the bag says, food calorie varies with different foods.


----------



## Sburgos

Dechi said:


> Beckie my female toy also had a very sensitive stomach as a puppy. She just had a diagnosis of chronic pancreatitis, so will be on low fat food for the rest of her life. If your dog is not eating enough, you might want to add canned food to her diet. I like when my puppies eat well during the growing stages. Royal Canin has a low fat canned food (Beckie doesn’t like it) and Hill also has i/d low fat. I would definitely incorporate some canned food with her kibbles. Especially that she’s not a big eater.
> 
> Oh, and if you don’t have dog insurance yet, now is time, before she gets a formal diagnosis of anything and that gets considered a pre-condition by insurance. I waited and now that I spent 1500$ in one week, will be getting insurance. But there will be lots of pre-conditions. My bad.


I got insurance and already used it!!! I gave her a teaspoon of wet food with her kibble today for lunch. I just don't know how much is too much


----------



## Dechi

Sburgos said:


> I got insurance and already used it!!! I gave her a teaspoon of wet food with her kibble today for lunch. I just don't know how much is too much


That’s great !

Toy poodles are generally not big eaters. They will eat what they need and stop. Maybe she will tell you how much she needs if you test her. Give her a large amount and see if she will eat it all or stop when she is full. Only do it once and of course if you think she will make herself sick by eating it all, take it away.

But I wouldn’t be surprised if she just stopped when she’s had enough. Measure how much she ate and that will be her normal feeding. Make sure it’s within the guidelines on the can of food.

You should also be weighing her. It’s very helpful when they are ill, so you know how much weight they are losing.


----------

